# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Мультик

## egorOFF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZT_9...eature=mh_lolz

----------


## Лев

*egorOFF*, 
Неужто сам сделал? :Grin:

----------


## egorOFF

Песню нашёл на НГ... а остальное - дело техники... :Grin:  у меня же есть сын, он - то и делал под моим чутким руководством  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

Ну так негоже автора держать в тени.

----------


## egorOFF

> Ну так негоже автора держать в тени.


Точнее - соавтора... :Grin:  Он стесняется пока. :Smile3:  Его возраста аудитория не оценила, вот показал тут, для проверки :Meeting:

----------


## egorOFF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UCVFrqNF1U&feature=plcp

----------

